# Report: Parker to be recipient of WNBA's MVP award



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Before Detroit and San Antonio tangle in Game 2 of the WNBA Finals, they will yield the floor to a player who raised the bar for future pros.
> 
> Preceding tip-off in San Antonio, Los Angeles Sparks forward Candace Parker will receive the league's most valuable player award, the Los Angeles Times reported. Parker would become the first WNBA player to win MVP and the rookie of the year award in the same season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/wnba/news/story?id=3623772


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Well deserved, that's my girl!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome, if she keeps it up she will go down in history as the best female basketball player ever. And she's good-looking.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, if she would've gotten the title, MVP and rookie of the year in her first year she'd have Women's basketball sowed up forever.

Not like she isn't close already, but still.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Still a hell of a rookie season. Wow...


----------



## Urine (Sep 18, 2008)

If Parker came to my house I would wax that *** and work that coochie fo sheezy.


----------

